

Using SSL Certificates with HAProxy 1.5 - fideloper
http://serversforhackers.com/editions/2014/07/29/haproxy-ssl-termation-pass-through/

======
fideloper
After the last edition on using HAProxy 1.5, many asked about using it with
SSL certificates, so I've written up the process on both SSL Termination and
SSL Pass-Through.

~~~
jamespo
Thanks, a very well written tutorial

------
jvehent
See also
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Server_Side_TLS#Haproxy](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Server_Side_TLS#Haproxy)
and [https://jve.linuxwall.info/ressources/taf/haproxy-
aws/](https://jve.linuxwall.info/ressources/taf/haproxy-aws/)

------
aabajian
This is great, we had to switch to HAProxy 1.5 during the beta for SSL
support. Your blog post would have come in handy then!

